# Bandlogo: brennendes Herz mit einer Rose drumrum



## Rpgrafx (23. Februar 2004)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:

Ist es möglich solch ein Logo nur im PC zu erstellen oder ist das eigentlich
nur zeichnerisch realisierbar, sprich muss ich jemanden suchen der mir das
zeichnet und ich scans dann 

Wäre nett wenn ihr evtl. Anregungen hättet 

Danke

Toby


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Februar 2004)

Die beste Möglichkeit wäre, das zu zeichnen (oder zeichnen zu lassen), dann einzuscannen und in einem Vektor-Programm (wie z.B. Adobe Illustrator ) nachzuziehen/-zeichnen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, es direkt digital zu zeichnen (mit einem Grafik-Tablett) und dann in Pfade umzuwandeln (Vektorprogramm, s.o.). Ums Zeichnen wirst du aber afaik nicht herumkommen.


----------



## exxe (23. Februar 2004)

Meinst du sowas wie das hier ungefähr?


----------



## Rpgrafx (23. Februar 2004)

*mmh nich ganz*

Also ihr kennt doch bestimmt so typische Tätowierungen.

ein flammendes Herz, dann die rose, die sich drumherum schlängelt, 
meistens sind noch irgendwie so Engelflügel dran etc.

Sowas in der  Art meinte ich, jedoch möchte ich das natürlich identisch haben
wie ne Tätowierung

so long


----------



## da_Dj (23. Februar 2004)

Am besten zeichnen und einscanne, oder wenn du ein gutes Grafiktablett hast, kannst du es auch direkt in PS mit dem zeichnen versuchen, ist nur ein wenig schwieriger =). Könntest auch in irgend einem Tatto Laden wo es das Motiv gibt fragen, ob du es weiter verwenden darfst, was ich aber bezweifle ...


----------



## Funball (23. Februar 2004)

Ich denk mal Du meinst sowas


----------

